# Base Plate for Ryobi Router...



## Drog822 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just bought a kit from Hart Designs for Dovetail and Box joints, but I am having a problem finding a base plate for the my Ryobi Plunge Router that will accommodate the bushings that came with it. I bought a universal plate from Home Depot, but I am having some issues with it. Plus that plate will only use the bushings that came with it and not the nice brass ones that came with the kit. I just started woodworking within the past year, so I am novice. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Drog822 said:


> I just bought a kit from Hart Designs for Dovetail and Box joints, but I am having a problem finding a base plate for the my Ryobi Plunge Router that will accommodate the bushings that came with it. I bought a universal plate from Home Depot, but I am having some issues with it. Plus that plate will only use the bushings that came with it and not the nice brass ones that came with the kit. I just started woodworking within the past year, so I am novice. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Drog822, Welcome to the RouterForums 



I am moving your thread to Portable Routing.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Drog822 said:


> I just bought a kit from Hart Designs for Dovetail and Box joints, but I am having a problem finding a base plate for the my Ryobi Plunge Router that will accommodate the bushings that came with it. I bought a universal plate from Home Depot, but I am having some issues with it. Plus that plate will only use the bushings that came with it and not the nice brass ones that came with the kit. I just started woodworking within the past year, so I am novice. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi,

I'm not sure of what you have here so let me guess that the kit you purchased to do the dovetails came with a brass part that might be designed for the pc standard mounting.... a hole of 1-3/16" and a 1-3/8" counter bore. This guide bushing will have a barrel which has the critical dimensions you need to use the kit. 

You do not have to use the part that came with the kit if you can find a simular size barrel that fits your router. You will have to match the height and width both, so if you can find a Ryobi one that match that you will be all set. 

If you can't then you will need to find a new sub base for the router which will take the guide bushing and match the hole pattern of the router. It sounds like you have gone that path already. If you want to tell us about the issue we might be able to help you on that path...... I know some places sell a "turnlock" router base which might work for you. It has a lot of routers it fits and a set of plastic guides but it also has an adapter to use standard pc style bushings. These kits are like $15 on-line don't know about the costs at local stores. (I have one of these for my old sears router so I do know about them and could give you additional information if you go that direction.)

I hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

*Ryobi Base plate to fit PC bushings*

This is an old thread -- hopefully you solved your issue by now.
I had a similar problem recently finding a base so I could use the PC bushing that came with my new Rockler Dovetail Jig.
The salesman warned me I would have trouble.
(wish someone had warned me about that when I bought the Ryobi  ) 

I assumed if Rockler didnt have one Woodcraft wouldnt either so I didn't check there right away. I should have  

The guy behind the counter at Woodcraft walked right up the aisle and handed me this item from Jobe. Even though my my specific model wasn't on their label there were 4 beautifully predrilled holes that match perfectly.
And it was even on sale.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That helps me out as well ! 
Now I don't have to get rid of my little Ryobi router. I can use it just for dove tails and such  
Thanks for the tip !!!!


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

*Leigh adapter plate*

I have the same problem with my Ryobi RE180PL. I was looking at dovetail jigs and found Leigh make an adapter plate for it that (I hope) fits into the recessed area on the base. Take a look. The 706R plate fits a lot of Ryobi routers. Has anyone else tried these, I just ordered one to try. OK, I can't post the URL.....
Go to leighjigs dot com/ugs.php and look


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Steve, fill us all in when you if it works


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey thanks Steve ! I'll take a look see tonight.
Please do let us know how it works out for you as well.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Found this a minute ago........
Rockler One Plate, Universal Router Plate - Rockler Woodworking Tools

and here is a chart from Leigh showing all compatible routers with their adapters and bushings...
http://www.leighjigs.com/download/GBChart_Master_Feb4 09.pdf


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

haney-s said:


> I have the same problem with my Ryobi RE180PL. I was looking at dovetail jigs and found Leigh make an adapter plate for it that (I hope) fits into the recessed area on the base. Take a look. The 706R plate fits a lot of Ryobi routers. Has anyone else tried these, I just ordered one to try. OK, I can't post the URL.....
> Go to leighjigs dot com/ugs.php and look


Yes, I got one for my Ryobi 2100V. It makes the router much more versatile as all the PC bushings now fit, instead of just the two that came with it and which are a bit of an oddball size. (Mind you, it cost more than the set of HF type bushings that I got from Silverline in the UK, but it is very well machined)

Those Leigh adaptors should be more well known. They are the answer to many a prayer.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

The problem with the universal router plates is they have to attach to my existing plate which then doesn't have enough bit protruding to use my jigs. 
I got the Leigh 706R plate and *kudus to Leigh! it fits perfectly!*. Unfortuneately the quality control on the Ryobi manufacture is very bad. I mentioned the off center shaft (2/32")


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

OPPPS! The 2/32" means the bits are off center from the nice guide I got from Leigh. I tried to cut test dove tails and the first one was a disaster. I had to postpone playing with it to hang a double patio door upstairs by myself that took all weekend and I have two more to go (Ouch!). I'll try adjusting the angle I hold the router to see if I can over come the off center shaft. If anyone has any ideas; I'm all ears. I think the next step is a better router. I'm just starting wood working and plan on doing cabinetry at some point so I'm sure I'll need a good router for this. I'll check out the selection discussions and take any tips.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello! If you are off at all, i would return it, if you can. The only other thing you can do is to re drill. If you can use a piece of plywood and slightey touch the ply with spinning bit, Make sure to get anaccurate centering tool. they are for 1/2 in. and 1/4 in. bits. when you have established true center. I would do that with a compas. try to make a line around center, that is on the money for the base screw holes. turn the plate a bit, and drill for centering to the line sctibed on the wood. I assume that it is the one that will hold the guide colar, That should hopefully center the bit, if the base always tightens into the same place.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

haney-s said:


> OPPPS! The 2/32" means the bits are off center from the nice guide I got from Leigh. I tried to cut test dove tails and the first one was a disaster. I had to postpone playing with it to hang a double patio door upstairs by myself that took all weekend and I have two more to go (Ouch!). I'll try adjusting the angle I hold the router to see if I can over come the off center shaft. If anyone has any ideas; I'm all ears. I think the next step is a better router. I'm just starting wood working and plan on doing cabinetry at some point so I'm sure I'll need a good router for this. I'll check out the selection discussions and take any tips.



Ok, I have the Ryobi RE180PL. I purchased the Leigh 706. It fits like socks on a rooster. I would try this to suss out a router or plate defect...Attach the Leigh plate. insert a centering pin in your router with the appropriate busing installed check for center then loosen the plate and check alignment with the centering pin look at the fitment of the plate in refference to the opening and attachment holes..If in fact you determine the router is at fault let me know and I can then give you another rout to take.(I have to experiment with mine first to see if it works)

Good Luck,
George Cole


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This is the advantage of drilling your own plate. You can buy one with the center (guide bushing) hole drilled (or drill your own) and then drill the mounting screws perfectly centered. There are posts here in the forums giving techniques you can use.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

It's defineately the router. The plate is a perfect fit into the recess and there's no wiggle room. I have measured from the edges of the base plate recess to a 1/4" shaft in the collet. I played around with the Harbor Freight jig I have and if I held just right I could cut the dovetails. They were far from perfect. That's what happens when a bad router meets a bad jig. I know now! 

I have one of the universal base plates I could use to make an insert and drill it out. Which posts have the details? Seems like you would make the plate to fit the recess and attach it. Then mark the center point with a pointed bit to use to start a forstner bit the right size for the guides.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like you have half your problems with centering down, but as far as the thickness problem goes I would just remove the old base plate and slap the one your making or buying directly on the the naked router base where the old plate mounts. Just make the holes slightly larger and use a centering pin. 
If that's already been discussed I apologize. I'm not one for reading through posts thoroughly LOL! I'm lazy like that.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

The Ryobi 180PL is a plunge router and there are two shafts that are a part of the base so you I would have to add the new plate to the base. That makes it too thick to have enough of the bit below the base......... 

Good news. I used the Leigh plate and guide bushing with the Harbor Freight jig and by holding the router at the same angle all the time made some almost decent half blind dovetails! As it's my first try they came out OK. When I finish my wine rack I'll post some pictures to show.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

What I meant was remove the plastic base plate from the router body and replace it with the plate you've made / purchased.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

I understood. Unfortunately, this router isn't made that way. The two shafts the router has are pressed into the base not bolted or screwed on.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOoooohhhhh. Bummer


----------



## RobJohnson (Dec 4, 2009)

It is indeed a bummer. I too bought a Ryobi RE180PL and joined this forum to see what I can do to find an adapter plate to use a bushing on my dovetail jig. I used a "universal" one and even had to redrill the alignment holes. On trying to make the dovetails, it looked like the cutting was off-centre. Blaming myself in adapting the universal baseplate adapter I came here to find one that would fit. After seeing this post, I find that the router I have is off center too. The two posts which attach the motor and chuck to the base plate is no where near center. Off to Home Depot to return the router. Such a huge waste of time.

Thanks for having this forum. 

Rob J.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Rob, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Rob,


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Rob,

Hit the wrong button some where. I'm glad we saved you all the stuff I had to go through. Let me know how long you've had yours and if they let you take it back. I will try, but mine's 2 years old.

I finally got finished with my first wood working project that led me here. It's a wine rack I made some design changes from what I downloaded due to being "built in" rather than free standing and some due to ooopppsies! Talk about lessons learned! First, I'll never use aspen again for this type of work. It's fiberous nature makes planeing a nightmare and even with prestain treatment, it's blotchy. Some areas didn't stain at all. I would load pis, but I get a security something missing message and too lazy to keep trying now.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Steve, 

It should work now. You had to get to 10 posts before you could post pics.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe the slip of the finger was fate allowing me to post pic's! Thanks Big Jim! Update, I took the router back to Home Depot and they gave me a refund. I upgraded to the Rigid 29302 Combo because I pulled out a Ryobi 180PL to check if it would be centered true and the plunge was sticking badly so I got the RIGID instead. It was more money but I like the dual base and through table adjustment.

Here are the pictures, one of the Ryobi with the Leigh adaptor plates and guide showing how off center it is. I get error messages when I try to attach other pics..... I'll try another post.


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

Operator error! I was trying to load files that were several Meg....
Here is the wine/beer rack. You can see how uneven the aspen took the stain. The poor dovetails are hidden, but there is a close-up of the outside of one that didn't look too bad. Many lessons learned on this my first project!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I just bought the RE180PL. How would I go about checking if it was off-center?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Chris, That's going to be difficult without a plate for mounting bushings...Leigh # 706.
Or MilesCraft base plate with bushings and centering pin..There may be a way but I don't know of one..I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box. I also own the RE180PL..A good router.

I'm sure someone with more knowledge than I will be along to assist.

I see your in Kennesaw, Try to go to the Woodworking Show this 29th to 31st.

Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I decided this afternoon that I should probably take it back and pick up the Craftsman dual base that seems to be popular here, and has a bit more choice on accessories. I forsee a decent amount of table routing in my future, that's what spurned the choice. I'm about to do that after dinner.

I'm not sure I'll be able to make it over to Norcross for the show, but I'll keep it in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

George II said:


> Chris, That's going to be difficult without a plate for mounting bushings...Leigh # 706.
> Or MilesCraft base plate with bushings and centering pin..There may be a way but I don't know of one..I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box. I also own the RE180PL..A good router.
> 
> I'm sure someone with more knowledge than I will be along to assist.
> ...


This is a plunge base router right ? 
How about popping in a small bit lay the router down like you were getting ready to route, trace the base with a pencil, then carefully plunge the base straight down then back up. Measure from the edge of the pencil line to the edge of the hole in several areas. 
Would that work ?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Cocheseuga said:


> Thanks for the reply. I decided this afternoon that I should probably take it back and pick up the Craftsman dual base that seems to be popular here, and has a bit more choice on accessories. I forsee a decent amount of table routing in my future, that's what spurned the choice. I'm about to do that after dinner.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be able to make it over to Norcross for the show, but I'll keep it in mind. Thanks.


Good choice..the craftsman can grow whilst the Ryobi is limited.

Regards,
George Cole..


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Duane867 said:


> This is a plunge base router right ?
> How about popping in a small bit lay the router down like you were getting ready to route, trace the base with a pencil, then carefully plunge the base straight down then back up. Measure from the edge of the pencil line to the edge of the hole in several areas.
> Would that work ?


It is indeed ma plunge router...You know I believe your on to something here..Thanks for the tip..

George Cole


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Chris! If you put on a small pointed or straight bit, tighten it and plunge the base all the way you can use a gage or ruler to measure from the edge of the recess. You can also use a small piece of wood to hold against the bit and mark with a pencil. You can rotate the bit to make sure your not up on the insert one time and not the next. You can also use a straight guide and route a line while rotating the router against it so the circular part is againt the straight edge like a wheel. If the line is wavy it's off.


----------



## Kadurini (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the Ryobi RE180PL and I just purchased a Rockler Dovetail Jig that has a brass bushing guide 7/16 and a Guide Bushing Router Plate, that did not fit on router base.
I think this router is very good and I'm still thinking about have the jig working with it. Any sugestions about building the base? Material? Tips?
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's true you can make your own but for about the same price you can just buy one like below and use your brass guides as well.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==




Kadurini said:


> I have the Ryobi RE180PL and I just purchased a Rockler Dovetail Jig that has a brass bushing guide 7/16 and a Guide Bushing Router Plate, that did not fit on router base.
> I think this router is very good and I'm still thinking about have the jig working with it. Any sugestions about building the base? Material? Tips?
> Thanks


----------



## Kadurini (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for the sugestion. It may be a great alternative.
Any other sugestion, folks?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, the black plastic sub base plate should be removable. Could you please post photos of the problem area?


----------



## haney-s (Oct 12, 2009)

I have posted the pictures before. I have Windows 7 now and I can't get the full name of the picture to put in the image attach and there is no browse or paste option. I don't know if you can pull them up from my posts or not. The black base is not removeable on that model. When I took the other one back I tried a new 180Pl and it had the same problem plus the plunger got stuck every time I tried it and was hard to push down; so I got the Rigid dual base with the carry bag. All of the guides and adapters fit and I drilled a hole in the Ryobi table to be able to raise and lower it without taking the router off.


----------



## Jarryd (Sep 10, 2020)

*Ryobi adapter available*



istracpsboss said:


> Yes, I got one for my Ryobi 2100V. It makes the router much more versatile as all the PC bushings now fit, instead of just the two that came with it and which are a bit of an oddball size. (Mind you, it cost more than the set of HF type bushings that I got from Silverline in the UK, but it is very well machined)
> 
> Those Leigh adaptors should be more well known. They are the answer to many a prayer.
> 
> ...


This is a great thread the last post about the Leigh parts was awesome, then I found a Ryobi adapter.

Ryobi now has an adapter that fits its plunge routers. 

amazondotcom/Ryobi-6072483-Router-Stamped-Template/dp/B0182TVFA4[/


----------

